# Non-NFA SAW



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

No, not for cutting wood. SAW = squad automatic weapon. I was telling a range officer last week that I have a free-floated heavy barreled 20" AR-15 just sitting in my safe that I might be willing to sell or trade. He sent me this video link today. Now it's going to become my non-NFA SAW. I have a couple drum mags and one Surefire 100 round mag. Might need a few more. Will make a nice edition to my BOL armaments.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I went a slightly different direction on the trigger issue. I love the big bipod concept.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Now all you need to do is to pick up a spare upper so you can have a quick change barrel.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Now all you need to do is to pick up a spare upper so you can have a quick change barrel.


you could probably tie Sentry's hands and feet together upstairs in his house and start a timer, within 10 minutes he will be in the man cave with a new upper assembled from random spare parts, and as a personal challenge he won't have removed the ropes!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

There is some truth to that. 

But after more research I want to make a non-NFA SAW using one of these:










Combined with one of these:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

need to top load and bottom dump (or reverse that) the belt clips, otherwise I'm not sure how you'd get either feed or exhaust. Also, I think if you put a flashlight on it it counts as "tactical"!artydance:


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

In the past I experimented with a non NFA SAW ..;
running a LWRC M6A2 with a TACCon MR w/ 40 round Mags ..

but the concept never got off the ground becuase my barrel was done even before I could properly exercise this concept.

Now have the Tac Con MR on a Troy w/ a medium cut 4150 barrel but may yet remount.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Im a bit upset at this post. some newbie posted a couple weeks ago about buying their first firearm and it was disabled. Im not sure if they saw my attempt to suggest a good book for them. And this one has gone on as long as it has. Whats with the double standard on gun post admins?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That's why I posted this and another related thread. Seems like perhaps the reigns are being loosened on the topic, especially as it applies to preparedness. So let's keep it fun and not toss sand in the owners/mods undies.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

My guess is that the mods leave these threads alone till someone complains. My guess is that they would rather send these threads over to our sister site. Unfortunately that site has a different flavor and does not approach guns the same way this group does. Don't get me wrong, they are a great group of people with a vast knowledge base but their focus is different.


----------

